# Do you think Animal Crossing Switch will be announced at E3?



## MelbaBear (Jun 5, 2018)

E3 is only a week away and i?ve heard there?s lots of hints pointing towards Animal Crossing Switch being mentioned! What do you guys think?


----------



## ForgottenT (Jun 5, 2018)

I'm really not sure, we already have so much on our plates, so many titles, I'd be surprised if they'd throw more on top of that.
But I certainly hope so, especially since I don't care about most of the titles that have been confirmed.


----------



## Warrior (Jun 5, 2018)

I really hope it will be, but I'm leaning towards no announcement :-(

I feel like if we get a release before e3 2019 it will be in march, BUT nintendo said e3 2018 is going to focus on 2018 games only.

So while I think there's a chance of animal crossing coming out before next year, I feel like it sadly won't be announced next week.

But god, do I hope and pray that it will be. I need. Animal Crossing.


----------



## Garrett (Jun 5, 2018)

I don't think we'll see a full announcement with footage, but I think we may get a teaser telling us it's coming, similar to Metroid Prime and Pok?mon last year.


----------



## betta (Jun 5, 2018)

No, Nintendo has been doing nothing but disappointment.
the Wii u thing was like the last straw for me & im most likely going to stop supporting them now


----------



## Apriiil (Jun 5, 2018)

Ugh, I hope to god so. PLEASE.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jun 5, 2018)

For a good minute there I thought they would but now that I'm seeing the pieces on what all they will be talking about I kinda doubt it  I really hope they at least give us a teaser for something though. I purchased the switch for the Yoshi game and a new AC game so my switch is currently collecting dust. I hope I get some information on either one! Like others have said I'm starting to have doubts they will be releasing a new AC game this year so I kinda don't think we'll be seeing anything which makes me sad. 

I have a wee bit of hope but not enough to get me excited for it.


----------



## Sweetley (Jun 5, 2018)

I voted for yes, but to be honest I'm not really sure anymore. I mean, just showing the logo and saying 
something like "Now in development for Nintendo Switch", just like they did with Metroid Prime 4 last year 
would be already enough, so that we at least know that they working on a AC game for the Switch. Of 
course it would be kinda sucks if they doesn't say anything Animal Crossing related at all. If they don't
say anything at the E3, we can only hope then that there will be another Direct soon where they will 
finally say something. Right now, I'm already prepared for lots of upset AC fans who letting out their
anger after the E3 but I hope that this will not be the case and instead there will be lots of happy
fans who celebrate the announcement of a new AC game, lol.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jun 5, 2018)

Miss Merry said:


> I voted for yes, but to be honest I'm not really sure anymore. I mean, just showing the logo and saying
> something like "Now in development for Nintendo Switch", just like they did with Metroid Prime 4 last year
> would be already enough, so that we at least know that they working on a AC game for the Switch. Of
> course it would be kinda sucks if they doesn't say anything Animal Crossing related at all. If they don't
> ...



I'm of the same mindset

I would be thrilled with a 2 second clip of K.K. Slider and a little "Coming Soon" that alone would make me so happy. I hope for more but idk with the more stuff coming out about what Nintendo will be doing at E3 the more doubtful I become.


----------



## Sweetley (Jun 5, 2018)

tiffanistarr said:


> I would be thrilled with a 2 second clip of K.K. Slider and a little "Coming Soon" that alone would make me so happy.


To be honest? This would be already enough for me to be so much hyped that I would scream out of 
happiness, lol. 

I mean, I don't need a 5 minute long very detailed trailer at all. Just take a look how people freaked 
out out of happiness when Nintendo showed that Metroid Prime 4 clip, just the logo of the game and 
the music, that's it, no gameplay at all and the people said "Nintendo won the E3" with that. I could 
imagine something like this with Animal Crossing too.


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Jun 5, 2018)

I think so but I can see why they won't since they have so many titles being released


----------



## Stackhouse (Jun 5, 2018)

I hope it is, but I have huge doubts.


----------



## Sakura625 (Jun 5, 2018)

I really doubt it at this point, but I'm really hoping that they do ;v;


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jun 6, 2018)

Naw,the'll probably just announce another dull spin-off like Animal Crossing:Fruit Farmer or Nook Brothers Retail Marketing Strategy.I'm not holdin' my breath.


----------



## AccfSally (Jun 6, 2018)

Highly doubt it, sorry.. maybe next year.


----------



## calamitybot (Jun 6, 2018)

I'm actually hoping they won't announce it, lol. I don't have a switch and my family is moving houses, so we can't really get a switch right now.


----------



## Sweetley (Jun 6, 2018)

Nunnafinga said:


> Naw,the'll probably just announce another dull spin-off like Animal Crossing:Fruit Farmer or Nook Brothers Retail Marketing Strategy.I'm not holdin' my breath.



Animal Crossing: Fruit Farmer: Become the ultimate fruit farmer and build giant plantations with your
favorite fruits! Trade with your villagers and friends and collect all kind of fruits to make your collection. 
Will you be the first fruit farmer who will be able to grow the legendary golden fruits?

Nook Brothers Retail Marketing Strategy: Once a poor villager, now the richest person of the town?!
Work together with Timmy and Tommy as well as with your favorite villagers and create your own 
successful marketing strategy. Will you be able to beat King Nook and his unbeatable marketing 
strategy? A game for the whole family!

... I mean, after Happy Home Designer, amiibo Festival and Pocket Camp, everything is possible.


----------



## betta (Jun 7, 2018)

calamitybot said:


> I'm actually hoping they won't announce it, lol. I don't have a switch and my family is moving houses, so we can't really get a switch right now.



I'm the same, I don't have a switch & also I dont have any space for it in my room or even in my sister room to even get it. 
part of me really wants a new AC game but the other is like no lmfao 
switch is way too overrated ~w~


----------



## mitfy (Jun 8, 2018)

i think it will. it's been long enough


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 8, 2018)

I really hope so. I really and truly hope so.


----------



## TheCrystalClods (Jun 8, 2018)

I don’t have a switch and won’t be able to afford one after I get a phone so, I hope not. I also think it just flat out won’t be announced.


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jun 8, 2018)

Meh, on one hand, I hope so, but at the same time, Animal Crossing is a very popular franchise for Nintendo, so you;d think they'd be dropping some sort of hint before E3.


----------



## Jake (Jun 9, 2018)

Warrior said:


> I really hope it will be, but I'm leaning towards no announcement :-(
> 
> I feel like if we get a release before e3 2019 it will be in march, *BUT nintendo said e3 2018 is going to focus on 2018 games only.*
> 
> ...


They say that every year and it's never the case.



Ably.Saucey said:


> Meh, on one hand, I hope so, but at the same time, Animal Crossing is a very popular franchise for Nintendo, *so you;d think they'd be dropping some sort of hint before E3.*


That's what E3 is for though, to reveal new and upcoming games to create hype. If they dropped hints, what would the point of E3 be?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 9, 2018)

I know they didn't announce a new one last year, but I wasn't ready for a new AC game back then, so that didn't matter. If they don't announce it this year, I hope they announce it at least next year. By then, I will be ready for a new AC game.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 9, 2018)

I mean that would be great and all but Nintendo is making so much money off of Pocket Camp that I doubt they'd wanna let go of that.  Just saying.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 9, 2018)

Why isn't there an option for "I don't know"? Because I really don't know. I'm worried that if i'm right i'll be wrong, but if i'm wrong i'll be right.

I don't know, ok.


----------



## Blue Cup (Jun 9, 2018)

As much as I'd love for them to, no, I do not see them announcing it this year. They have Pokemon, Smash and Fire Emblem all lined up for release in the final half of this year, plus more 3rd party titles than they have had in more than a decade all breaking down the doors to get their games out on the Switch, and with the way Nintendo is catering to them now, they'd definitely edge something like Animal Crossing out for a Grand Theft Auto V port.

So yeah, 2019 it is for Animal Crossing.

(PS. I hope that I'm wrong)


----------



## Tim (Jun 10, 2018)

The only reason I think there is still hope for Animal Crossing Switch at E3 is the marketing strategy and the fact that they want to hit hard this year. However if it is announced it will either be releasing for Christmas time this year or will be used to pad the next fiscal year for Nintendo as this year is already pretty padded. But I do think an E3 hint is in store!


----------



## Pandaholic (Jun 10, 2018)

I'm preeetty certain it will be mentioned! One of the two strongest signs for that is the new trademark they filed, that mentioned "software for a home video game machine and portable electronic game machine" . That basically is the definition of the Switch console! They're definitely working on something and I'm convinced they'll at least give a little teaser like they did with Metroid Prime 4 last year.

The other sign is the changes on their website. Remember when the official Animal Crossing website suddenly got a news and video section with tons of placeholders that was then was removed shortly afterwards? I really don't think you accidentally can edit a website, add two new sections, name them, put _latin_ placeholders in there and put the whole thing online. That's a few too many clicks for an accident. They're most definitely working on some upcoming, *big* announcement. And they wouldn't already prepare a page for an announcement if that announcement was like one year from now.
Since Animal Crossing also has _always_ been revealed at an E3 I'm pretty sure they won't make a Nintendo Direct focused on it. They might do that to reveal more information but to reveal the game itself they'll definitely use the E3. 

Many say it won't be mentioned because they said this E3 would focus on 2018 titles. Well, they say that every year! For E3 2017 they stated "video presentation, featuring a closer look at the Super Mario Odyssey game and new details for Nintendo Switch games launching _this year_" and then proceeded to also give details for games launching the following year or even later. Now, instead of "this year" they wrote "2018" but basically they're saying the same thing again. And they'll most likely also do the same thing again and mention games for later dates.

https://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?450680-Rambling-about-the-possibility-of-Animal-Crossing-at-E3 I made some long ass post about *all* the pros and contras but the two I mentioned now are definitely the biggest signs for me!


----------



## Tinkalila (Jun 10, 2018)

I say yes, but cautiously. I was confident for a long time that animal crossing would be on the wii u as well, so i don't want to get my hopes up. but, i do think it'll have to come to switch eventually.


----------



## MelbaBear (Jun 13, 2018)

Well I was wrong about this!  I’m so dissapointed, but I still have hope for a direct in the near future! And I’ll be cautiously hopefully for next years e3. I just hope that we’ll get AC Switch eventually


----------



## Blue Cup (Jun 13, 2018)

With the way Nintendo handles announcements now outside of E3, don't go losing hope yet. Remember, Smash Bros. was announced via a Direct. E3 is typically used for expanded information these days and is in no way their main info source. Last year was an outlier because they had to drump up Switch excitement, but ever since they started doing Directs, E3 has become less and less important to them.

Keep the flame alive, but still don't expect a release until mid to late 2019 at the earliest.


----------



## MelbaBear (Jun 13, 2018)

Blue Cup said:


> With the way Nintendo handles announcements now outside of E3, don't go losing hope yet. Remember, Smash Bros. was announced via a Direct. E3 is typically used for expanded information these days and is in no way their main info source. Last year was an outlier because they had to drump up Switch excitement, but ever since they started doing Directs, E3 has become less and less important to them.
> 
> Keep the flame alive, but still don't expect a release until mid to late 2019 at the earliest.



That’s true! I hope you’re right, to think AC might not be announced until next e3 is so sad. Fingers crossed for a direct, but yeah I definitely won’t get my hopes up for a release anytime soon!


----------



## Mareets (Jun 13, 2018)

I'm pretty bummed there was no AC switch announcement during E3 especially bc I watched it and I myself am a casual to 'i don't care at all' kinda Smash player so I sat there bored to death for what felt like ages hoping AC would maybe at least get a mention lmao. 
But the silver lining is that I don't even have a switch and really only plan getting one once AC is announced so ya girl is saving money in the mean time I guess !! lmao :/


----------



## TiredStudent (Jun 17, 2018)

So it was not announced at E3, but there is a large chance of it being announced at next E3, or hopefully sooner!


----------

